# army list help



## ravenous wraith (Oct 27, 2013)

I am putting together a skaven army list as my first warhammer fantasy army. i dont know what is better to choose for a 1000 point army. warp lightning cannon and 20 slaves or 20 skaven plague monks. 

The rest of my army list consists of 80 clanrats, a warlock engineer, a warlord, 4 rat ogres, six giant rats, 3 packmasters, a poisoned wind morter and a warpfire thrower team.

Any further tips on my army list are welcomed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Will you be facing the same set of opponents most of the time, or do you want an all-comers list?


----------



## ravenous wraith (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, I usually only play my friends


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

ravenous wraith said:


> Yes, I usually only play my friends


Which armies do your friends collect?


----------

